# Campsite next to rivers for canoeing



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We are planning to go away for a weekend to do some canoeing with our friends who also own a MH. We are looking for sites that have direct access to a river or canal where we can launch the canoes, ideally the site will be Hants, Wilts, Dorset etc.

Can anyone recomend a good site CC / CCC / CL / CS etc that will accept dogs and will offer the above.

Andy


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I know some Yorkshire localities camping/canoeing,. but not in the areas you're looking at,..let me know if you need more info  

MnD


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Can't remember whether it is CC or C&CC but the site at Devizes ( Wilts) has a canal( Kennet and Avon) on it's boundary.

There is also Kingsbury Water Park CC ( or C&CC) Club site north east of Birmingham.

G


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

How about Berkshire ? Not too far from Hampshire.

www.hurleyriversidepark.co.uk

Direct access from site to Thames with its own slipway. Hurley lock has a

weir that is popular with canoeists and has its own canoe club.

( Nice site too !! )


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

You could try this one in Bath, it is a British Waterways owned site with access to the river Avon, we stayed last year and saw plenty of canoes using the river.

http://www.bathcaravanpark.com/

Mark


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Forgot to mention that Hurley Riverside Park is featured in May MMM and
if you look at the photos you will see the back of our RV. Famous or what?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Can't remember whether it is CC or C&CC but the site at Devizes ( Wilts) has a canal( Kennet and Avon) on it's boundary.
> 
> There is also Kingsbury Water Park CC ( or C&CC) Club site north east of Birmingham.
> 
> G


Try the Three magpies next door. Hook up, showers and toilets. Cheaper fees too. Lovely food and great pub.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

how about here cc site
chapter


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Try this one in Stratford, you can go up river to the Town or down river to ? don't know how far.

http://www.stratfordcaravans.co.uk/riverside.html

Might not be in the area you are looking for but is a decent site with plenty to do in the surrounding area, you may even be able to canoe down to Warwick, but maybe easier on the bus.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a pub by the canal in Honey Street (Devises) where you can camp.

There is a nice carpark we sometimes stay in by the Avon at Eckington, Worcestershire.

There is a nice pub and a public carpark near Aldermaston wharf, where there is a canal and a river.


----------



## 88879 (May 10, 2005)

*re campsite by river*

Hi,try Sterretts campsite in Symonds Yat West(01594832888) we stayed there last weekend,very nice little site & right on the Wye river.Regards,Kafriz


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Well what can I say... Once again you all come up trumps with the right answers and then some, Thank you all.

We stayed at the Divizes site over Christmas and had a good time, but was a bit cold to go on the water (getting soft). Ill look at all the sites and let you all know how we get on.

Thank You

Andy


----------

